# Plowing with Jeep Cherokee



## DavidLindley (Oct 20, 2009)

My dad plows parking lots with his Ford F-350 and I was looking to help him plow this winter. I have a '94 Jeep Cherokee Sport. Would it be possible to help him plow?

A few factors that may sway decisions:
I live in the northeast = wet, heavy snow
Jeep is a bit old but there are only 90,000 miles or so on it so I don' t think that's a problem.

Anything too heavy duty my dad could take care of but do you think it'd even be possible on my Jeep to help him without destroying it.

If so, brand and length of plows?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've seen a million jeeps plowing snow. Great driveway rigs. All of the manufacturers make plows that would fit your vehicle. Check for the smaller 6' 8", or some 7's.


----------



## DavidLindley (Oct 20, 2009)

My only concern is that I've heard people talk about the cherokee being a unibody and that it can't handle the stress of plowing.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea but like he said it has 90thou on her how long do you want to keep her around,

if you plow right you could do it, no bank ramming type of thing imo


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been using a 90 cherokee for the last 8 yrs, she'll be plowing this year also.
Far from pretty with a heavily tweaked body from a dozen diff drivers, she is still priceless while working away at 3 am. 
Owes me nothing.


----------



## DavidLindley (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea I mean I really don't have to do anything like that since my dad can take care of it for the most part. If i can just move everything around in the middle that'll be a huge help I'm sure. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87357


----------

